# Whats inside the bag?



## Johnnyopolis




----------



## talisman

do tell whats in there then?something for the weekend sir!!!


----------



## deej

Royaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## d6dph

Flex polishing thingywotsit?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Keep going guys... 

No one has it yet... 

Somthing for the weekend..!! LMAO - love it

Johnny


----------



## Alex L

one of those two ^^^^


----------



## Gary Cundliffe

240V based polisher?


----------



## Alex L

any photos of it by something so we can gauge the size???


----------



## Johnnyopolis




----------



## Pistol Pete

pop up gazebo


----------



## d6dph

Your lunch for tomorrow?


----------



## M.G.

2x six pack... of your favorite polishing pads?


----------



## [email protected]

A bomb!


----------



## Alex L

The Zymol polisher


----------



## Gary Cundliffe

If one of us is correct do we get whatever it is free?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Alex L said:


> The Zymol polisher


Are Zymol making a polisher..!

Your better informed than me 

LOL

Johnny


----------



## david g

an inflatable life raft


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Gary Cundliffe said:


> If one of us is correct do we get whatever it is free?


It may be 11.09pm and I may be tired... but I havent lost all senses!!

LOL

NO!

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis

david g said:


> an inflatable life raft


OMG - How the hell did you work that out......

But no


----------



## Gary Cundliffe

Clean And Shiny said:


> It may be 11.09pm and I may be tired... but I havent lost all senses!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> NO!
> 
> Johnny


Daymn!


----------



## Alex L

Clean And Shiny said:


> Are Zymol making a polisher..!
> 
> Your better informed than me
> 
> LOL
> 
> Johnny


Craig mentioned something last month, it'll be a switchable rotary/random orbital or something like that?????


----------



## david g

Clean And Shiny said:


> OMG - How the hell did you work that out......
> 
> But no


Special forces training back in the early nineties


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Alex L said:


> Craig mentioned something last month, it'll be a switchable rotary/random orbital or something like that?????


Ah a makita then!


----------



## Johnnyopolis




----------



## Alex L

Clean And Shiny said:


> Ah a makita then!


Do they do something like that then??


----------



## Grizzle

All the zymol wheel brushes your returning lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Alex L said:


> Do they do something like that then??


Yeah I think so.... Sure I remember reading a link.



Grizzle said:


> All the zymol wheel brushes your returning lol


LOL


----------



## Alex L

A Metabo bag for a Metabo rotary?


----------



## sixpot

Deffo a power tool of some sort.


----------



## Gary Cundliffe

I'm sticking with my idea for now, a 240v polisher so PC owners don't have all that messing with getting stuff from the US and buying transformers etc


----------



## Clark @ PB

Clean And Shiny said:


> Keep going guys... Somthing for the weekend..!! LMAO - love it
> 
> Johnny


a bag to hold your village people outfit? :wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Ok guys here we go.

It is what I believe to be the FIRST 240v Ultimate Detailing Machine in the United Kingdom.









































































Well done Gary 

We will be carry out test and various detailers in and around the C&S area will get the opputunity to try this over the coming weeks.

Johnny


----------



## Gary Cundliffe

Thank you kindly! 

And you will notice an order off me by the time you get to work in the morning!

I think that thing is gonna sell like hot-cakes......


----------



## T-5ones

I can see them selling well in the future.


----------



## Alex L

Looks good, any idea on price?


----------



## Thomas-182

Nice job, I'm this is going to be a hot product.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

All will be revealed over the coming weeks. this is a pre production unit which does not have various bits with it. There will be badges on the machine a backing plate a pad as well as a full colour manual. 

More information as soon as I get it. 

I havent even had a chance to try it yes because of this damn weather! 

Johnny


----------



## waxworks monster

Looks interesting John.....I've panel or two suitable for a test if you like....let me know and I'll call in....:buffer:


----------



## CleanYourCar

Looks great Johnny, these puppies should fly out :buffer:


----------



## timwuk

Alex L said:


> Looks good, any idea on price?


On Autopia they are said USA price will be $149.99 for basic version.

Bet we will be looking at a £99.99 as a guess.


----------



## Alan W

Great to see the UDM in the UK at last!  

When DaivdB said he'd cloned the PC7424 he wasn't joking!  

Are there any mechanical differences at all Johnny?

Alan W

P.S. I'd guess this will be the machine that Meg's will re-brand as well.


----------



## GlynRS2

Alan W said:


> Great to see the UDM in the UK at last!
> 
> When DaivdB said he'd cloned the PC7424 he wasn't joking!


Yes - it does look very similar to a PC - just in a dark suit


----------



## WHIZZER

Alan W said:


> Great to see the UDM in the UK at last!
> 
> When DaivdB said he'd cloned the PC7424 he wasn't joking!
> 
> Are there any mechanical differences at all Johnny?
> 
> Alan W
> 
> P.S. I'd guess this will be the machine that Meg's will re-brand as well.


Im not sure on that


----------



## Detail My Ride

Mmmmmmmm.....looks great, why can't they fit longer fecking leads! Arggh :lol:


----------



## Epoch

Like dark spider man this is:

PC's alter ego, quite, smooth, doesn't clatter

Should be good Johnny, have to keep us posted on performance


----------



## SteveyG

Woooo!  It's got a 13A plug


----------



## Luke667

i'mm deffo interested if this will be below the 130 price range!


----------



## 182_Blue

looks cool that


----------



## SteveyG

How long is the mains lead? The lead looks 2 or 3m at the most


----------



## Mike_001

SteveyG said:


> The lead looks 2 or 3m at the most


This is such a joke!

He kept on raving about that machine for weeks and weeks telling everyone how much better he made this and that and how he improved everything.

And now look at that power cord........ what a disappointment.
If the PC really did have a significant flaw then it was the short lead.
I really don't understand why he didn't get that sorted.

Maybe he isn't speaking enough chinese to tell them how to fit a longer cable.


----------



## waxworks monster

Epoch said:


> PC's alter ego, quite, smooth, doesn't clatter


Will this equate to less vibrations at high speeds, then ?
Could be interested if this is the case......


----------



## Lespaul

Mike_001 said:


> This is such a joke!
> 
> He kept on raving about that machine for weeks and weeks telling everyone how much better he made this and that and how he improved everything.
> 
> And now look at that power cord........ what a disappointment.
> If the PC really did have a significant flaw then it was the short lead.
> I really don't understand why he didn't get that sorted.
> 
> Maybe he isn't speaking enough chinese to tell them how to fit a longer cable.


Think you will find it's something to do with European law, EU type approval or some such rubbish that the mains lead can only be a max length of X, not their fault but the beurocrats(sp). When I was in the tv trade all tv's and videos etc had fixed length mains leads which we weren't allowed to extend for the very same reason, seems daft with the polisher though as the extension lead will be sat nicely in the puddle of water left after you've just washed the car ready to polish it 

Darren


----------



## Alan W

I don't see the length of the power lead as a great issue. If it's not long enough it's easily changed after a visit to B&Q, or wherever, to purchase 5m of cable.

What is a lot more important is how the UDM compares with the PC 7424 and the level of correction it can achieve.

Quote below from DavidB on Autopia about the the capabilities of the UDM:

_"To say that this is simply a "clone" of the Porter Cable would not give credit to the many improvements and the significantly improved capabilities. In short, this machine offers 90% of the polishing capabilities of a good rotary without the potential hazards. The combination of the more powerful motor and the vastly improved head unit allow this machine to work polishes harder than any other electric orbital on the market, yet the machine is smooth enough to operate with one hand at full speed."_

If the above is true then the UDM will be a winner as this is what matters most.

Alan W


----------



## Mike_001

Lespaul said:


> Think you will find it's something to do with European law, EU type approval or some such rubbish that the mains lead can only be a max length of X, not their fault but the beurocrats(sp).


On both of my Flex polishers the power cord is around 13-14ft. long. That's only 3 ft. longer, but it makes the difference.


----------



## Ducky

I'd like a peep inside that to see what electric motor they have fitted it out with....?


----------



## SteveyG

Lespaul said:


> Think you will find it's something to do with European law, EU type approval or some such rubbish that the mains lead can only be a max length of X, not their fault but the beurocrats(sp).


AFAIK that's only for certain products. My power drill and circular saw both have 5m cables.



Alan W said:


> I don't see the length of the power lead as a great issue. If it's not long enough it's easily changed after a visit to B&Q, or wherever, to purchase 5m of cable.


Losing the guarantee at the same time


----------



## Andy_Green

one solution would be to fit a lawn mower attachment instead of the plug and then you can detail from any distance


----------



## Alan W

SteveyG said:


> Losing the guarantee at the same time


Not if done carefully! 

Alternatively, replace the mains plug with a 2 pin connector as described above.

A long power cable would be nice but surely the UDM's performance is much more important!

Alan W


----------



## donnyboy

Nice one Mr O :thumb: 

Is the counter weight on it alot smaller than the PC? Hard to see in the picture.


----------



## Luke667

Mike_001 said:


> This is such a joke!
> 
> He kept on raving about that machine for weeks and weeks telling everyone how much better he made this and that and how he improved everything.
> 
> And now look at that power cord........ what a disappointment.
> If the PC really did have a significant flaw then it was the short lead.
> I really don't understand why he didn't get that sorted.
> 
> Maybe he isn't speaking enough chinese to tell them how to fit a longer cable.


Dude, i think you put your pants on the wrong way round this morning.

Its as simple as a normal extension cord. At least you don't have to stay lugging a huge transformer around!


----------



## SteveyG

I think you're missing the point. Using an extension cable is fine, but with a 2m lead when you're doing the roof on a larger vehicle, the plug will be dragging on the sides of the car. If the lead was a bit longer there wouldn't be this problem


----------



## Mike_001

Luke667 said:


> Dude, i think you put your pants on the wrong way round this morning.


How did you know? :lol:

But when he says it's the ULTIMATE machine, it could at least feature a proper length cord. Especially because this has been an issue that hundreds have been complaining about.


----------



## Luke667

SteveyG said:


> I think you're missing the point. Using an extension cable is fine, but with a 2m lead when you're doing the roof on a larger vehicle, the plug will be dragging on the sides of the car. If the lead was a bit longer there wouldn't be this problem


not unless you fit a 5-10 meter wire yourself.


----------



## SteveyG

And lose the guarantee by doing that.


----------



## Luke667

SteveyG said:


> And lose the guarantee by doing that.


The same guarantee you would lose by cutting the plug on the PC


----------



## SteveyG

Exactly. You were screwed if it broke after doing that. If this is supposed to be an improved machine it should be improved in all areas such that no mods were needed!


----------



## Neil_S

It's not a giant Jack in the Box is it?


----------



## ianFRST

be interesting to see if it is 90% as good as a rotary. a rotary is my next purcase fingers crossed, so if this is just as good, i might sell my pc and buy this instead


----------



## Mike_001

ianFRST said:


> be interesting to see if it is 90% as good as a rotary.


How could it be even near 90% as good as a rotary?
It doesn't do even near the rpm's a rotary is capable of.

It may be more effective than the original PC but still nowhere near a rotary.


----------



## parish

Yes, disappointing to see such a short cable on it 

Spoiling t'ship for a hap'orth of tar IMO.



Lespaul said:


> Think you will find it's something to do with European law, EU type approval or some such rubbish that the mains lead can only be a max length of X, not their fault but the beurocrats(sp). When I was in the tv trade all tv's and videos etc had fixed length mains leads which we weren't allowed to extend for the very same reason, seems daft with the polisher though as the extension lead will be sat nicely in the puddle of water left after you've just washed the car ready to polish it


I find it hard to believe that EU regs for CE certification specify the length for the cable since lawn mowers, hedge trimmers, garden vacs etc. all have much longer cables - the one on my Flymo must be 10m.

What I suspect may be the case is that if the sample submitted for CE mark approval has a 2m cable and the manufacturer wants to change it to a longer one that they will have to submit a new sample for re-certification.



SteveyG said:


> I think you're missing the point. Using an extension cable is fine, but with a 2m lead when you're doing the roof on a larger vehicle, the plug will be dragging on the sides of the car. If the lead was a bit longer there wouldn't be this problem


It will be dragging on the side of the car doing the roof of your average family saloon IMO.


----------



## Peter D

Perhaps the lead will be longer on a full production unit?


----------



## parish

Peter D said:


> Perhaps the lead will be longer on a full production unit?


Let's hope so :thumb:

Johnny, have you considered holding an Open Day for the launch of the UDM when stocks arrive?

I, and I'm sure many others, would like to pick up our UDMs personally, especially given that the postage costs will be quite high due to the weight. It would also be useful to be able to choose, with advice from the pros, the best pad/polish combination for our particular cars. Oh, and i want a gallon of Last touch too :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T

It doesn't matter how good/handy/asked for something is, reveal a new pre-production product for a sneaky cheeky glimpse, and the doom merchants are on it like a fly on a fresh turd.


----------



## King Eric

Excellent stuff mate and an open day for the launch sounds like a truely inspirational idea


----------



## AndyC

King Eric said:


> Excellent stuff mate and an open day for the launch sounds like a truely inspirational idea


Yep - and another chance for AndyC to blow the savings :lol:

I'm VERY interested in the claims for UDM vs rotary as I'm seriously considering selling the PC given its lack of use (and that's not a sneaky for sale post - it ain't for sale yet!!)

Johnny - if you need any reviewing, just shout


----------



## King Eric

I had a look at it last night. Hmmmmm is all I am going to say. Not saying whether that is a positive or a negative to be honest. I don't think I will buy one John. Sorry mate!


----------



## Glossmax

King Eric said:


> I had a look at it last night. Hmmmmm is all I am going to say. Not saying whether that is a positive or a negative to be honest. I don't think I will buy one John. Sorry mate!


Did you get to use it?
I would really like to know what you thought of it and why your not getting one.
PM me if your want to keep things hush hush


----------



## King Eric

I'm bound by silence I am afraid 

I was VERY naughty posting what I did, and got bollocked for it as well


----------



## Glossmax

King Eric said:


> I'm bound by silence I am afraid
> 
> I was VERY naughty posting what I did, and got bollocked for it as well


Ok cloak and dagger stuff then.
I guess sometime soon after the launch you'll be free to speak.
Cheers


----------



## parish

Reg Hollis said:


> It doesn't matter how good/handy/asked for something is, reveal a new pre-production product for a sneaky cheeky glimpse, and the doom merchants are on it like a fly on a fresh turd.


That's a bit harsh Reg. The only thing people are slating it for is the length of the cable and it doesn't take an Engineering degree or millions in R&D to work out that it really needs a 5+m cable, does it? And, if it's made in China, as I read somewhere, then an extra 3m of cable will probably only add about 10p to the price.

To be fair, the same criticism can be levelled at just about any power tool on the market, except gardening tools. I've got a hot air stripper with a ~500mm cable on it and a power drill with a 1m cable, both of which need a table or step ladder to put the extension reel on if you're working at anything above dado rail height.


----------



## DavidB

Okay, okay... enough with the short lead issue. I'll fix it in version 2! If that's all that anyone ever complains about I'll be a lucky guy.


----------



## Alan W

Wow, DavidB on DW!  

Welcome David! :wave: 

Alan W


----------



## FireBIade

dont most people wrap the cord around their arm and then route the rest down their back to keep it away from the vehicle?


----------



## Alan W

I've not known anyone to wrap the cable around their arm when using a polisher. That's not to say you can't do it, just that it doesn't seem to be necessary and may actually hinder use.

Here's DaveKG demonstrating how to route the cable away from a polisher:










Alan W


----------



## parish

DavidB said:


> Okay, okay... enough with the short lead issue. I'll fix it in version 2! If that's all that anyone ever complains about I'll be a lucky guy.


Just the level of customer service we've come to expect from US companies. Nice one David and welcome to DW :thumb: :thumb: 


FireBIade said:


> dont most people wrap the cord around their arm and then route the rest down their back to keep it away from the vehicle?


True, but there's still a possibility of the plug banging against the vehicle so it's much better if it stays on the ground.


----------



## WHIZZER

David thanks for the input


----------



## Neil_S

parish said:


> Just the level of customer service we've come to expect from US companies*. Nice one David and welcome to DW :thumb: :thumb:


* This excludes FK USA who in my experience don't know how to treat international customers very well at all


----------



## Forbez

Would i be correct in saying, that the reason we use the step down transformers on work sites etc is due to the safety aspect, and that 240v is not allowed use on work sites etc. 

So would this mean that the 240 version cant be used?


----------



## parish

Forbez said:


> Would i be correct in saying, that the reason we use the step down transformers on work sites etc is due to the safety aspect, and that 240v is not allowed use on work sites etc.


Yep, and not only is the voltage lower but both the "live" and "neutral" cycle between +55v and -55v 180 degrees out of phase to give 110v (in the UK 230v mains neutral is at earth potential) so a conductor to earth shock (the most likely) will only be 55v which should be harmless and even a line to neutral shock would be 110v which shouldn't be fatal for most people.



Forbez said:


> So would this mean that the 240 version cant be used?


I guess that would depend on what you class as a "work site" and what regulations apply. AFAIK 230v tools aren't allowed on building sites but are allowed in factories for example.


----------

